# Verizon Said to Announce $4.8 Billion Yahoo Takeover Monday



## fm7 (Jul 24, 2016)

> ...
> 
> 
> The deal includes Yahoo real estate assets, while some intellectual property is to be sold separately, the person said. Yahoo will be left with its stakes in Alibaba Group Holding Ltd. and Yahoo Japan Corp., with a combined market value of about $40 billion.
> ...




http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-24/verizon-said-to-announce-4-8-billion-deal-to-buy-yahoo-tomorrow


http://www.recode.net/2016/7/23/12263772/verizon-and-yahoo-set-to-announce-exclusive-5-billion-deal-as-other-bidders-drop-out


----------



## webhostuk (Jul 25, 2016)

I feel its a good deal for verizon to own yahoo business at that cost.


----------



## texteditor (Jul 25, 2016)

Verizon might be getting ripped off here


----------



## Eric (Aug 20, 2017)

Yes, I've heard about it


----------

